# Star Trek: Picard - Wiedersehen mit Geordi LaForge in Staffel 2?



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Wiedersehen mit Geordi LaForge in Staffel 2?*

						Während bereits einige bekannte Gesichter der ehemaligen Enterprise-Crew aus The Next Generation eine Rückkehr in der Serie Star Trek: Picard feiern konnte, fehlten andere Figuren bislang noch. Schauspieler LeVar Burton, besser bekannt als Geordi LaForge, gab nun bekannt, dass er mit dem Produzenten der Serie über ein Wiedersehen der Figur in der zweiten Staffel gesprochen habe.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Wiedersehen mit Geordi LaForge in Staffel 2?*


----------



## Rollora (18. April 2020)

Das einzige was mich wieder zurückholen würde ist folgende Story:

Eine neue Enterprise (F? G?) Wird eingeweiht und die alte Crew (Picard und alle seine Leute, samt einem reproduzierten, aber fehlerhaften Data (zumindest was heilbares/reparierbares wie temporäre Demenz, damit er lustige Sachen macht) dürfen mitfliegen. Es passiert was, die neue Crew wird entführt, Picard und Co müssen ein letztes Mal übernehmem. 20 Folgen und ich kauf mir ein Abo

Oder: irgendwer braucht hilfe, Starfleet darf sich nicht einmischen, Picard und Co entführen die alte Enterprise ausm Museum und rocken nochmal mit albernen Sprüchen und sonstwas (Action lieber nicht, ist nicht mehr glaubwürdig, außer sie sammeln Schwarzenegger auf)


----------



## mkm2907 (18. April 2020)

Eine sehr gute Idee, Geordi LaForge wieder eine Rolle in der erfolgreichen Serie zu geben. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann werden bald alle Schauspieler von "Star Trek: The next Generation" in "Picard" einen Auftritt haben.


----------



## Snowhack (18. April 2020)

mkm2907 schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Idee, Geordi LaForge wieder eine Rolle in der erfolgreichen Serie zu geben. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann werden bald alle Schauspieler von "Star Trek: The next Generation" in "Picard" einen Auftritt haben.




nicht zu vergessen *Wil Wheaton* .


----------



## Jojo_One (18. April 2020)

Leute Leute.......
bevor wir uns um Geordi kümmern sollten wir uns um unbeantwortete Frage bezgl. derer die schon mit drinnen stecken kümmern. Was ist mit der Beziehung von Seven zu Chakotay passiert ? Wieso hat Seven nicht einmal über Janeway gesprochen ?

DAS

interessiert mich zunächst, bevor wir mit weiteren aus NG wieder neue Schauplätze öffnen. Immer eines nach dem anderen.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (18. April 2020)

Na hoffentlich konzentrieren sie sich mehr auf eine spannende Geschichte und nicht darauf wieder möglichst viele Leute aus der alten Serie da einzubauen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (18. April 2020)

Die Serie interessiert mich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Zuviel Alex Kurtzman, zuviel Bullshit.


----------



## Banana-GO (18. April 2020)

Wenn Sheldon Cooper das erfährt...


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Hoffentlich kommt auch noch Tim Russ und Garrett Wang.
Da ist noch Luft.


----------



## klink (18. April 2020)

Ich hoffe  Geordi LaForge wird nicht plötzlich schwul oder sowas...


----------



## Bevier (18. April 2020)

klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe  Geordi LaForge wird nicht plötzlich schwul oder sowas...



Ne, der hat jetzt Laseraugen und verdampft damit gefährliche Super-Androiden und boshafte Romulaner, sonst lebt er jetzt zolibatär (damit kann sich jeder seine persönlich bevorzugte Version aussuchen), damit er nicht noch einen potentiellen Partner (m/w) mit heißen Blicken killt (etwas Tragik muss ja bei jedem Rückkehrer sein)...


----------



## Jojo_One (18. April 2020)

Für Geordi wäre es geil, wenn er den Quanten Slipstream Antrieb zum Laufen bekommen würde den Janeway aud dem Delta Quadranten mitgebracht hatte. Dann wäre der Sporenantrieb aus Discovery schon wieder out. Auch könnte ich mir Geordi oder Worf sehr gut als Captain der Enterprise E vorstellen.

Ach..........

man könnte sich soviel vorstellen. Sowas wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## AlphaMale (18. April 2020)

Gamer1970 schrieb:


> Die Serie interessiert mich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Zuviel Alex Kurtzman, zuviel Bullshit.



// Sign...für mich ist das Kapitel Picard abgeschlossen. Selbst wenn der echte Spock aus seiner Gruft auferstehen würde.


----------



## Daddioandre (22. April 2020)

Tjoa und am Ende steht Q (John De Lancie) wieder auf der Matte und alles war mal wieder nur eine art Vision und somit hat das alles nicht wirklich statt gefunden.


----------

